# Feedback for rarefishatlax- aquabid



## Six

So, I was looking at aquabid and rarefishatlax (that's his user name) had/has Glossolepis multisquamata- a new species to me. Awesome! Then googling the fish, we found the guy's website, http://www.thatfishshop.com/ and saw all the AWESOME rainbows he had for sale! I threw together an order, mouth watering for these species I haven't seen for sale before.

Then, I get a phone call. Sorry! 2/3 species aren't in stock and won't be for some time. OK?? WTF is the point of having them for sale and letting you able to check out and pay? So, no biggie, it happens and I order a different species. Also, no where on his aquabid sales- which was now where I was pointed to to shop- did it say $15 additional fee for shipping 2 types of fish. That's annoying, but whatever.

I get the fish 2 days later- great shipping service! So that's good. He sent me one extra of the Glossolepis and 2 extra Melonotaenia sp. AWESOME! After letting them go, it seems one has a neurologic problem- it can't swim correctly and obviously has a damaged backbone or other non-shipping/acclimation related disorder. What a freebee.... (grumble). 

So, if you're thinking about ordering from him, he's a nice guy, but get the facts straight and be scrupulous about everything. I guess I expected more from a rare fish keeper/seller. Don't unload your culls as freebees!

-6


----------



## mommyeireanne

Aquatics and Exotics in Cinci has a large planted tank with more Rainbows than I've seen anywhere. Not sure if they were for sale. Odd place, they had two half grown sharks in a sad 1K tank. But the other fish looked healthy, and the Rainbow tank was spectacular.
Sorry to hear about your order. That was pretty crappy.


----------



## MatPat

Thanks for the heads up Liz!


----------



## Six

thanks for the heads up mommyeireanne.

matt- no prob. i kinda wanted to hear if I was just being picky, lol. I think my expectations are too high of online sellers sometimes.


----------



## Six

http://www.aquaticsandexotics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=6

they've got a snakehead? LOL. havent seen those in years.

and i think those are blacktip reef sharks, yikes!


----------



## mommyeireanne

Picture 26, right in front of the couch was the Rainbow tank, though you can't really tell from the pic. They also had the Betta Falx for sale, which your the speaker later this month keeps (forgot his name, checked out his website and his fishroom plans). The B falx were preternaturally still- eerie but interesting. They held totally motionless in the water and stared at you.


----------



## mommyeireanne

Now I see the rainbows- pic 3


----------



## Rarefishatlax

Six said:


> So, I was looking at aquabid and rarefishatlax (that's his user name) had/has Glossolepis multisquamata- a new species to me. Awesome! Then googling the fish, we found the guy's website, http://www.thatfishshop.com/ and saw all the AWESOME rainbows he had for sale! I threw together an order, mouth watering for these species I haven't seen for sale before.
> 
> Then, I get a phone call. Sorry! 2/3 species aren't in stock and won't be for some time. OK?? WTF is the point of having them for sale and letting you able to check out and pay? So, no biggie, it happens and I order a different species. Also, no where on his aquabid sales- which was now where I was pointed to to shop- did it say $15 additional fee for shipping 2 types of fish. That's annoying, but whatever.
> 
> I get the fish 2 days later- great shipping service! So that's good. He sent me one extra of the Glossolepis and 2 extra Melonotaenia sp. AWESOME! After letting them go, it seems one has a neurologic problem- it can't swim correctly and obviously has a damaged backbone or other non-shipping/acclimation related disorder. What a freebee.... (grumble).
> 
> So, if you're thinking about ordering from him, he's a nice guy, but get the facts straight and be scrupulous about everything. I guess I expected more from a rare fish keeper/seller. Don't unload your culls as freebees!
> 
> -6


After letting them go, it seems one has a neurologic problem- it can't swim correctly and obviously has a damaged backbone or other non-shipping/acclimation related disorder. What a freebee.... (grumble).

For crying out loud , So your telling everyone here That I'm NOT a good seller because ONE of the EXTRAS that I send you can't swim right? I would say that is grossly unfair. You said that it was not from shipping and I sent you a deformed fish. That is unfair and untrue. And just how do you know that anyway? Are you and expert ? 
I have shipped tens of thousands of rainbow over the last 6 years . My Aquabid feedback is over 1000 with a 99.3 positive rating. And that's on Aqua bid , selling live fish through fedex to all kinds of people. 
Do you have any idea just how hard that is? It's much easier to sit here and complain about it , trust me!

As far as thatfishshop.com. not having your particular fish. Again,, FOR CRYING OUT LOUD. there are almost 30 different Rainbows shown there. And we do say that not all the fish are up and ready at all times. AGAIN you have no clue what you are talking about or what is involved in keeping 30 different spices of rainbows breeding in pure lines.

So what do I do?,, Gosh,,, I call you to tell you in person what looks good. What kind customer service is that?

I took very good care of you and your fish. By your own accounts you got one more fish that you paid for.
It must make you feel good to complain.
Some day, when I do quit this fish thing , it will because of reticules people like you.


----------



## AaronT

Everyone's had their say so I went ahead and locked this thread.


----------



## MatPat

OK Rarefishatlax, calm down 

This was posted in the SWOAPE forum within Aquatic Plant Central. Six was simply telling the other members of SWOAPE about her experience with you. I did not see Six mention anywhere in the post that you were a bad seller nor do I feel the post implies that you are a bad seller. The simple mentioning of the fact that you *called* (instead of e-mailing, substituting, or shipping an incomplete order as a lot of vendors do) implies that you have good customer service. Six did call you a nice guy and used the words "AWESOME" and "great shipping service" in the post. Those are not words I would normally associate with a bad seller!

I know Six personally and the post was merely "grumbling" (even stated as such in the post by the word "grumble") by someone who had their hopes set on a couple of rare species of fish only to be let down when they were not in stock. I'm sure you can understand the excitement felt by a fellow hobbyist when they finally find a rare species they have been looking for and the ultimate "let down" they feel after being told the item(s) are not available 

With Aaron's blessing, I have unlocked this thread. As long as everyone can play nicely, it will remain unlocked.


----------



## Rarefishatlax

but get the facts straight and be scrupulous about everything. I guess I expected more from a rare fish keeper/seller. Don't unload your culls as freebees!

There is no question that SIX bashed me. I think being called unscrupulous is more than kind of bad. 
From my point of view, If like minded people who see this and think that one out 10 hurt little fish send overnight across the country is reason to come on line and call me unscrupulous, well, I guess I really don't want them to order from me. 
Truly ,, I have found that if the customer is difficult, I lose money on the entire order. This kind of hassle takes way too much of my time and negative energy. SIX also complained about $15 extra shipping for the second bag and wrongly said the web site didn't say anything about the extra charge. I checked I lost $8 on shipping. I never companied.


----------



## Six

Wow, well I should stop doing so much homework and surf the club forum more, I see! LOL.

I think the problem lies in expectation. I expected to link from aquabid to your site (googled the fish and found your site, hence I say linked) and have them correlate. Personally, I think it is unfair to "sell" rare fish on a site, let the seller enter credit info only to have it said that the fish bought are unavailable. I think anyone would agree that's annoying. I've bought other goods online and had them call and sell other products instead. I appreciate you calling me, and I also appreciate you telling me what "looked good". I'm sorry I didn't say that, but yes, the whole ordeal left a so-so taste in my mouth. I reserve the right to voice my opinion- and that's all it is anyway.

I don't understand why I should praise you for losing money on shipping for me. I asked to ship it USPS in a previous, unanswered email, before the transaction. Either way, www.usps.com and www.fedex.com both let you get rates for free. If you're losing money, that may be a better way for you to ship.

As far as the "extra $15", when I looked at your posts on aquabid, there was no extra charge stated. I ordered through the website due to the extra fish (the ones not in stock) that I wanted, which was oddly $49 instead of $42 as stated on aquabid. I was willing to may $7 more to get the rarer fish. Then there was $15 tacked on after we talked on the phone and I searched the aquabid and then your site and finally found the info. Sure I could have overlooked it on the site, but why don't both the site and aquabid correlate? I didn't complain at the time.

But, when I go through all that and get a deformed fish to boot, that was kinda the last straw for me. I don't mind feeding it off, I just don't know why it was offloaded on a customer. I stated as such.

I'm sorry this is such a long discussion, but the main issue is the disjunction and confusion between your site and your auctions. Maybe others don't have the problem, but this is a club of mine and I wanted to share that they better get their facts straight before ordering with you and I still stand by that.

The fish ARE doing well, the melonotaenia species are coloring up and I have a decent M/F ratio. I appreciate that, thank you.

-Liz


----------



## Rarefishatlax

I’m glad your fish are doing well, Thank you, I’m sorry if one of them didn’t make it to you in perfect condition. I also apologize for calling you a ridiculous person. 
But to suggest that I knowing sent you a deformed fish when you don’t know that and then sum it up as you did, is a bit outrageous. , I take that comment seriously. So that you know that NO fish was “unloaded on you.” I can tell you for sure that fish get banged up when shipped. Fish do become injured when the box gets slammed several times and when that FedEx employee shakes that funny feeling box as he/she walks up to the door. That is why I always try to send extras. 
Also when I quote you a FedEx charge, I’m just estimating. I never know what FedEx will charge. Each shipment is different and FedEx charges me whatever they feel like at that time. I’m sure we all know what is happening to FedEx rates. 
I wish I had 100s all the rainbows you see on Thatfishshop.com but lists change day to day. They are not made of plastick like most other products. 
I promise you, I don’t do this for the money. 
I shipped you really hard to get rainbows. You agree that they are great. I’m sure there are other here who have ordered from me as well. 
I bet it would be safe to say that a lot of rainbows that are traded among your member here in your club, came originally from me. I don’t pretend to be perfect and own up to my mistakes. I did feel that your comments went over the top , untrue and unfair.


----------



## Six

Why don't you just update the site with the correct availability? 

IMO lacking the time to do that, or the effort, makes me think you shipped that "damaged" fish either unwittingly (the scoop and dump) or on purpose. There's no way a fish that small can break its back in overnight shipping unless the box was damaged, which it wasn't. It's pretty easy to tell an animal with a broken back. In a fish, there's a damage point and a complete lack of use of the posterior part of the body. 

As for my feedback, sure I was not happy, but I didn't lie.


----------



## Rarefishatlax

Tanners feed back from Aquabid
Overall Feedback Rating: 1039 
Positive Feedback Percentage: 99.3% 
I posted only 4 pages out of 41
I will let them speek for me,,

Nice club you guys have here, I'm very impressed.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?&&vfb&Rarefishatlax&&&&page=3&pb=0

Whughes (1/1) Wed Apr 9 07:51:09 2008 fwrainbows1207524261 
Praise:great fish well packed fast service 
Jadedbelle (14/14) Tue Apr 8 17:43:29 2008 fwrainbows1207524163 
Praise:awesome fish, awesome price, awesome shipping, Thanks!! 
Jadedbelle (14/14) Tue Apr 8 17:42:17 2008 fwcharacins1207521975 
Praise:awesome fish, awesome price, awesome shipping! Thanks!! 
Vandt608 (53/53) Tue Apr 8 11:53:14 2008 fwrainbows1206920175 
Praise:Again perfect condition! NO PROBLEMS!!! 
Vandt608 (53/53) Tue Apr 8 11:52:20 2008 fwrainbows1206920386 
Praise:Not a fin out of place! Transaction without a hitch. 
Killyguy (83/85) Fri Apr 4 13:40:46 2008 fwrainbows1206918797 
Praise:sent extras beaut.fish arrived live highly recomended a+++ 
Letsmakeadeal (19/19) Sat Mar 29 11:01:17 2008 fwcyprinids1206308680 
Praise:wonderful fish - great service 
Letsmakeadeal (19/19) Sat Mar 29 10:59:43 2008 fwcatfishl1206307131 
Praise:wonderful fish - great service 
Hauyne (1/1) Fri Mar 21 11:35:45 2008 fwrainbows1206309417 
Praise:beautiful. thank you. 
Plantasia (2/2) Mon Mar 17 16:53:09 2008 fwcatfishl1204503680 
Praiseleasure to deal with - fish very healthy and happy ) 
Hicgup (38/38) Wed Mar 12 20:06:35 2008 fw1204501548 
Praise:Fantastic seller-great packaging-great fish-A++++ 
Rjkey (8/8) Wed Mar 12 14:05:58 2008 fwrainbows1203893393 
Praise:super fish--would buy from this seller again in a heartbeat 
Andmegab (193/193) Wed Feb 6 12:32:01 2008 fwrainbows1202087842 
Praise:super seller! makes ya wanna buy again! 
Andmegab (193/193) Wed Feb 6 12:31:27 2008 fwrainbows1202087446 
Praise:awesome fish!, great seller! 
Andmegab (193/193) Wed Feb 6 12:31:01 2008 fwrainbows1202087332 
Praise:doesnt get any better than this! thanks! 
Andmegab (193/193) Wed Feb 6 12:30:22 2008 fwrainbows1202087104 
Praise:great seller! i highly recommend! 
Andmegab (193/193) Wed Feb 6 12:28:56 2008 fwcyprinids1202082173 
Praise:wow! super fast shipping, seller added extra! 
Pacificsilver (1/1) Thu Jan 17 17:11:47 2008 fwcatfishl1200269740 
Praise:Extremely satisfied with transaction , Healthy fish*AAAAAAA* 
Bowsrme (16/16) Wed Jan 16 20:17:38 2008 fwrainbows1199620579 
Praise:nice fish! 
Tar111 (1/1) Wed Jan 16 15:00:26 2008 fwrainbows1200266495 
Praise:Great service, high quality fish. Thank You 
Captjsparrow (56/56) Wed Dec 19 20:22:55 2007 fwcichlidc1196032202 
Praise:Nice fish smooth transaction except for my commo probs. 
Sbwheels (67/67) Wed Dec 12 21:02:39 2007 fw1197250849 
Praise:He always provides great fish! Pleasure buying from him! 
Chadh435 (4/4) Mon Dec 10 11:33:32 2007 fwrainbows1196638808 
Praise:Beautiful fish! Shipping method very effective. 
Dlw777 (52/52) Wed Nov 28 10:55:32 2007 fwlivebearersw1196037608 
Praise:quick ship, good communication, fish health and active, ++++ 
Dlw777 (52/52) Wed Nov 28 10:54:29 2007 fwcatfishl1196033254 
Praise:quick ship, good communication, all fish alive and healthy!! 
Onesockshort (128/128) Mon Nov 19 20:12:22 2007 fwlivebearersw1195430427 
Praise:Great customer service! 
Left by Date Item# 
Onesockshort (128/128) Mon Nov 19 20:10:44 2007 fwrainbows1195434404 
Praise:Rarefishatlax is worth checking out! Recommended ABer! 
Onesockshort (128/128) Mon Nov 19 20:09:27 2007 fwcatfishl1195428883 
Praise:Great selection, quality, and price! 
Shaunnie (1/1) Sun Nov 18 09:42:57 2007 fwcatfishl1195421803 
Praise:Fabulous seller, great communication. Excellent healthy fish 
Superaguri (1/1) Thu Nov 15 14:00:57 2007 fwrainbows1194822005 
Praise:Quality fish 
Thefischman (12/12) Thu Nov 15 10:54:36 2007 fwrainbows1193611968 
Praise:A++++ The best rainbows in the U.S.!!!! 
Jcbyrne (11/11) Sun Nov 11 09:31:30 2007 fwcyprinids1194219608 
Praise:Beautiful fish, as advertised, quick shipping 
Saltcop (32/32) Wed Nov 7 22:51:32 2007 fwcichlidc1194219603 
Praise:Good seller and very nice fish, fast shipping 
Elaphe (7/7) Wed Oct 24 13:49:22 2007 fwrainbows1193009430 
Praise:Fish just as described and excellent communication. 
Elaphe (7/7) Wed Oct 24 13:43:08 2007 fwrainbows1193003892 
Praise:Fish just as described shipped quickly and securely. 
Starrsmith (84/84) Wed Oct 24 11:47:29 2007 fwrainbows1193615150 
Praise:Beautiful healthy fish! An extra one too! Thanks Tanner!! 
Kcmatamata (66/66) Thu Oct 11 21:06:36 2007 fwlivebearersw1189985998 
Praise:Great fish and service. 
Meisterblower (127/127) Mon Oct 8 14:47:06 2007 fwcyprinids1191194274 
Praise:nice fish 
Bowsrme (16/16) Wed Oct 3 20:27:44 2007 fwrainbows1191193925 
Praise:great fish and service as always! thanks!!! 
Rich311k (11/11) Wed Sep 26 09:42:45 2007 fwrainbows1191195599 
Praise:Great fish and servce!! 
Lisas_lair (520/520) Thu Sep 20 21:24:18 2007 fwrainbows1189380607 
Praise:Excellent service! Excellent product! Ill be back! AA++ 
Susitna_flower (9/9) Wed Sep 19 22:32:24 2007 fwinverts1189380605 
Praise:Sent more than paid for! Thanks! 
Susitna_flower (9/9) Wed Sep 19 22:31:04 2007 fwrainbows1189381203 
Praise:Super to work with, healthy fish. 
Susitna_flower (9/9) Wed Sep 19 22:29:33 2007 fwlivebearersw1188778813 
Praise:FAST! HEALTHY! AAA+ packing.! 
Reticulata (92/92) Sun Sep 16 23:41:21 2007 fwrainbows1188169481 
Praise:cute little buggers, seller+ 
Bowsrme (16/16) Wed Sep 12 12:42:42 2007 fwrainbows1189380606 
Praise:great fish. great packaging. easy transaction. A++++++++++++ 
Mielkeal (11/12) Wed Sep 5 18:55:39 2007 fwrainbows1188774983 
Praise:Nice fish 
Clogwood (54/54) Sun Aug 19 12:31:34 2007 fwrainbows1187566829 
Praise:Excelllent fish as usuall,always great quality from tanner 
Grandpamike (88/88) Tue Aug 7 16:19:13 2007 fwkillifishe1185751576 
Praise:well packed; matched shipping schedule to mine 
Tucker6 (30/30) Fri Aug 3 09:24:07 2007 airpumps1185219458 
Praiseerfect buyer. Prompt and communicative! 
Bowsrme (16/16) Wed Jul 25 16:07:19 2007 fwrainbows1184541625 
Praise:what can i say? just great! A+++ 
Betta1 (17/17) Tue Jul 24 22:32:41 2007 fwcichlidc1185147611 
Praise:Super fast shipping. Excellent packing! Great fish! A+++++++ 
Left by Date Item# 
Blb (64/64) Fri Jul 20 18:03:39 2007 fwrainbows1183928880 
Praise:A+ Would buy from again! Good communication 
Blb (64/64) Fri Jul 20 18:02:56 2007 fwrainbows1183925407 
Praise:Bearutiful fish!! 
Leviathan_bettas (58/60) Wed Jul 18 13:43:03 2007 fwrainbows1183931542 
Praise:Beautiful, Healthy, Active and extras! Will buy from again! 
Distichodus (16/18) Mon Jul 16 21:18:34 2007 fwrainbows1182729008 
Praise:Excellent service! 
Abellshome (2/3) Fri Jun 29 17:44:19 2007 fwrainbows1181517641 
Praise:cute little guys arrived alive,easy person to deal with 
Abellshome (2/3) Fri Jun 29 17:42:52 2007 fwcichlidc1181520062 
Praise:beautiful,arrived alive.pleasant person to deal with 
Fishumentary (27/27) Sun Jun 24 22:19:41 2007 fwcichlidc1182124209 
Praise:Great fish, fast delivery. Highly recommended. 
The_one_rf (1/1) Wed May 30 16:58:31 2007 aquariums1001180914406 
Praise:Great transaction. Will buy from again. 
Phaidout (17/17) Wed May 23 19:12:22 2007 fwcichlidc1179090668 
Praise:Great Fish, Easy to work with and excellent packing... Thank 
Zadratus (8/8) Thu May 10 20:42:53 2007 aquariums0551176680340 
Praise:easy to deal with 
Sbwheels (67/67) Wed May 9 21:07:08 2007 fwusnative1178493280 
Praise:Thanks for the xtras! Great fish! 
Sbwheels (67/67) Wed May 9 21:05:16 2007 fwinverts1178493666 
Praise:Fast and reliable! Great quality! Thanks for everything! 
Sbwheels (67/67) Wed May 9 21:02:36 2007 fw1178488589 
Praise:Always a pleasure doing business with Tanner! Thanks! 
Preachermandw (5/5) Wed May 9 19:57:52 2007 fwrainbows1177884693 
Praise:Fast!!! Thanks 
Preachermandw (5/5) Wed May 9 19:56:03 2007 fwcyprinids1177882980 
Praise:Thanks Tanner great again 
Takworld (214/216) Wed May 9 15:50:16 2007 fwlivebearersw1178493575 
Praise:Grade A seller, well packed, fast shipping. 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu May 3 15:24:45 2007 fw1178494205 
Praise:Typically professional job. Thanks, Tanner! 
Civil (408/408) Wed May 2 19:27:52 2007 fw1177884629 
Praise:Tanner cant count, sent way more, thank you a+++++++++++++ 
Dlw777 (52/52) Tue May 1 15:30:03 2007 fwcatfishl1177884709 
Praise:healthy fish, quick shipping, good communication, great+++++ 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:43:00 2007 fwinverts1177279852 
Praise:Sent extra! Shrimp arrived in great shape! Great seller! 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:42:10 2007 fwrainbows1177284775 
Praise:Fish arrived in great shape! Great seller! 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:40:48 2007 fwrainbows1177284161 
Praise:Sent extra, fish arrived in great shape! Thanks!! 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:40:20 2007 fwrainbows1177279882 
Praise:Sent extra, fish arrived in great shape! Thanks! 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:39:36 2007 fwrainbows1177279856 
Praise:Sent extra, fish arrived in great shape! Thanks! 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:38:09 2007 fwrainbows1177285251 
Praise:Fish bigger than expected great color arrived in great shape 
Simkie (11/11) Fri Apr 27 20:36:26 2007 fwcichlidso1177279843 
Praise:Fish bigger than expected plus extra arrived in great shape! 
Left by Date Item# 
Zenaa96 (3/3) Wed Apr 25 22:28:22 2007 fwcichlidc1177283657 
Praise:Great find. Fast Service & Healthy Fish! I Recommend!Thanks! 
Preachermandw (5/5) Tue Apr 24 11:01:01 2007 fw1175466001 
Praise:fast and easy 
Randyvang (24/26) Fri Apr 20 07:10:41 2007 fwcichlidc1176076211 
Praise:great person to do business with, thanks...A+++ 
Killiebettanut (32/32) Thu Apr 19 15:59:05 2007 fwkillifish1176069616 
Praise:Sent extras! ThanksMuch! 
Royalknifeknifefish (299/300) Thu Apr 19 13:03:49 2007 fwcyprinids1176674453 
Praise:Fish arrived in great shape. AAA+++ seller 
Fyaquatics (24/24) Wed Apr 18 15:13:35 2007 fwkillifish1174866024 
Praise:Great, healthy fish and fast response. Thanks Tanner 
Fishumentary (27/27) Fri Apr 13 21:12:24 2007 fwusnative1176675648 
Praise:Fast service, healthy fish. I recommend this seller. 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu Apr 12 14:42:43 2007 fwlivebearersw1176070880 
Praise:Tanner is the king of rare fish! 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu Apr 12 13:51:57 2007 fwrainbows1176070309 
Praise:Chillin with my Chiliatherina! 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu Apr 12 13:50:26 2007 fwrainbows1176069399 
Praise:Cant get em at the LFS! 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu Apr 12 13:47:22 2007 fwrainbows1176071430 
Praise:Great job with very healthy fish! 
Lute17 (119/119) Thu Apr 12 13:34:46 2007 fw1176070750 
Praise:I smell boocoo bap points! thanks Tanner 
Thefischman (12/12) Thu Mar 29 11:37:22 2007 fwrainbows1173660665 
Praise:A+++++ Always the best. Fish arrived on time and healthy. 
Cichlidready (19/19) Wed Mar 28 17:25:59 2007 fwinverts1174865471 
Praise:A++++ deal, shipping etc . thank you. 
Djl410 (49/49) Fri Mar 23 12:15:23 2007 fwangelfish1174261320 
Praise:rarefish was GREAT. FEDEX delivered a day late.fish ok 
Weierstrass (5/5) Sun Mar 18 00:19:33 2007 fwcatfishp1173651379 
Praise:Nice product as advertised. +++++++++++++++ 
Vafishguy (13/13) Fri Mar 16 09:52:24 2007 fwcichlidc1173659488 
Praise:Great fish! Fast shipping. Packaged great. Extras too!! A+++ 
Dkb (306/311) Thu Mar 15 19:17:10 2007 fwcichlidc1173660642 
Praise:Great fish, Great service, thanks!! 
Summerbreeze (77/77) Thu Mar 15 08:50:42 2007 fwcyprinids1171242635 
Praise:Great seller to work with. Thanks Tanner 
Crb_oliva (40/40) Mon Mar 12 13:06:13 2007 fwcharacins1173051075 
Praise:thanks for the great fish...100% survival,healthy,A+ quality 
Jshultis (1/1) Sat Mar 10 12:09:03 2007 fwcichlidsmp1173048616 
Praise:Fish as described. Open communication. Good transaction. 
Garfieldnfish (68/68) Thu Mar 1 10:01:54 2007 fwinverts1172450408 
Praise:excellent seller, won 8, got 12 healthy shrimp, AAAA 
Jcbyrne (11/11) Thu Mar 1 08:13:34 2007 fwrainbows1172451670 
Praise:Beautiful fish, very pleased 
Summerbreeze (77/77) Sat Feb 24 08:22:07 2007 fwangelfish1171241382 
Praise:Great fish. Thanks Tanner 
Dmc57 (2/2) Fri Feb 23 20:10:38 2007 fwangelfish1171847307 
Praiseackaged very well, fast shipping.very helpful information. 
Tetranut (61/61) Thu Feb 22 10:24:16 2007 fwcatfishl1170635986 
Praise:Awesome fish as usual! Thanks Tanner! A+++++ seller


----------



## neilfishguy

wow after reading your posts rarefish, you seem like the ridiculous person. You were kinda rude...I wouldnt want to order from you now...


----------



## AaronT

Okay, I think Matt would agree that enough is enough.


----------



## MatPat

Agreed, thanks Aaron.


----------



## AaronT

I don't want to receive any more PMs from anyone involved in this thread in any fashion asking me to reopen this for discussion. You've already demonstrated quite clearly that you cannot hold a civil discussion over this matter. Please resolve any further grievances in private.


----------

